# Grouse Creek Country Store



## 300 Weatherby (Aug 19, 2010)

Anybody have the number to the Grouse Creek Country Store? I have tried the number given by 411 but it does not appear to be a correct. Thanks


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Since you are on the net, why not google it?


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

This one??










This is off of GCKid's Web site: http://www.grousecreek.com


----------



## 300 Weatherby (Aug 19, 2010)

Yes, that is the one I have attempted the number on the sign several times this past week but like the number 411 gave me it does not appear to be connected.


----------



## captain (Nov 18, 2007)

I had heard a rumor that they shut it down this year. I could be wrong.


----------



## GCKid (Sep 11, 2007)

Sorry, I didn't see this when it was orginally posted. The store was closed for awhile but it is now reopened.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Got ta love a sign like that, but why no mention of "vittles" or "fixins" or "grub". And there's the spellin of "Tobbacy", what's up with that? Have they never heard of "cigs" or "dip" or even "chaw", come on, yu're either country or city 'fokes. Then they go on to say they got "RV" sites with gas or diesel for your rig, and "loafin sheds" for your pony, but not a word about horse feed or hay or feed bags. But still, if I get up in that county, I'll be stoppin in and pickin me up one of them frozen Dove bars just ta help me make it through the day.


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

looks like a nice place. you cant beat good ol fashion stores.


----------

